# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Activation SSO IIS 10

## cyreel

Bonjour  tous,
j'ai une application faites avec Codeigniter 3 qui fonctionne trs bien avec IIS 10, MySQL 5.7 et PHP 7.3.
Je souhaite activer l'authentification SSO. J'ai essay plusieurs config trouves aprs recherche mais rien  faire.
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il dj fait?
Avez vous un tuto test qui marche ou une procdure pour son activation?
Merci pou votre aide.

*PS*: Je suis novice sur IIS...

----------


## Incorporated

Bonjour,

Avez-vous test ce tuto : 

https://active-directory-wp.com/docs...n_Windows.html

Simplement pour confirmer votre demande, vous souhaitez bien que vos utilisateurs se connectent sur le site web avec leurs logins AD ?

----------


## cyreel

Merci pour la reposne.
c'est bien ce que je veux, j'ai mme appliqu ce tuto mais cela ne marche pas.
Les utilisateurs vont se connecter  l'appli via une IP publique car ils sont sur plusieurs sies.
Une question.
le setspn  doit tre fais sur le serveur web ou sur le serveur AD?





> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous test ce tuto : 
> 
> https://active-directory-wp.com/docs...n_Windows.html
> 
> Simplement pour confirmer votre demande, vous souhaitez bien que vos utilisateurs se connectent sur le site web avec leurs logins AD ?

----------


## Incorporated

Dans le tutotriel, il parle de l'ajouter dans l'environnement Wordpress donc cela correspond au site web.

Ces diffrents sites sont tous relis  l'AD ?

----------


## cyreel

Oui tous les sites sont relis  l'AD.
Dans le doc il est fait rfrence  un  domaine.
Comment je fais pour une adresse IP parce que l a ne marche toujours pas.




> Dans le tutotriel, il parle de l'ajouter dans l'environnement Wordpress donc cela correspond au site web.
> 
> Ces diffrents sites sont tous relis  l'AD ?

----------


## Incorporated

Votre serveur web n'est pas dans le domaine ?

----------


## cyreel

Le serveur web est dans le domaine mais l'IP est une exigence du client.

----------


## Incorporated

La mention de domaine dans le tutos fait rfrence au FQDN de la machine.

Donc si votre machine s'appelle SRVWEB et que votre domaine est test.ad alors la mention sera srvweb.test.ad

----------


## cyreel

Je me permet de vous relancer sur ce sujet.
Le tuto suivi ne m'a pas permis de faire du SSO.
Avez-vous une suggestion?
je galre dessus depuis des semaines.

----------


## Incorporated

Pour nous permettre d'avancer dans votre problme, pouvez-vous nous fournir des captures d'cran afin de voir une mauvaise configuration quelque part ou que sais-je ?

----------


## cyreel

Bonsoir,
j'ai suivi ce tuto https://active-directory-wp.com/docs...n_Windows.html  lettre et aprs des corrections ces jours-ci, j'ai un prompt pour la saisie des paramtres du compte domaine alors que je veux rcuprer les paramtres de la personne connecte.

De quelles autres informations avez-vous besoin pour mieux comprendre le besoin?

----------

